

StackOverflow login and signup links are broken, Can't log in. - jatinganhotra

Over at http://stackoverflow.com/users/login the signup link is broken, it doesn't do anything when clicked on.
Apart from this, normally the login page shows images of Google, Facebook and other OpenIDs which when clicked let you login with it. They are missing too.
======
plunchete
+1 to "I'm not sure this is a good place to post this sort of issues"

Anyway, have you checked if your browser has JavaScript enabled?

------
ch0wn
Works for me. Anyway, I'm not sure this is a good place to post this sort of
issues.

